# Eluana



## Old fay (17 Novembre 2008)

Avete già parlato di lei?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (17 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Avete già parlato di lei?


nn mi sembra di aver visto thread... cmq l'argomento finirà presto in scannatoio...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





dopo queste premesse dico la mia: è scandaloso che su un caso così importante si siano dovuti pronunciare dei giudici, il problema più grosso è la mancanza di una legge che regoli queste cose; in ogni caso appoggio suo padre e lei, io nn vorrei mai trovarmi nella situazione di quella ragazza.


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> nn mi sembra di aver visto thread... cmq l'argomento finirà presto in scannatoio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quoto perfettamente. Non solo un paese che si definisce "civile" non osa prendere una posizione univoca con una legge ma addirittura si elabora una sentenza che lascia morire di fame e sete un essere umano. Non sarebbe forse maglio la famosa "dolce morte"?


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Novembre 2008)

Vi confesso che sull'argomento mi è davvero difficile assumere una posizione ferma....


----------



## Verena67 (17 Novembre 2008)

Vi confesso che penso il silenzio sia la miglior cosa...!


----------



## Old fay (17 Novembre 2008)

Invece io credo che al silenzio bisogna dar voce quando non può gridare..lo pensavo sempre quando mi trovavo in terapia intensiva neonatale...


----------



## Mari' (17 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> *nn mi sembra di aver visto thread... *cmq l'argomento finirà presto in scannatoio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Niente affatto, lo postai proprio io piu' di un anno fa


http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=2800


ma spesso questi argomenti suscitano poco interessi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  peccato, sarebbe interessante soffermarci su argomenti seri invece di tante stronzate che a volte vengono postate.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Niente affatto, lo postai proprio io piu' di un anno fa
> 
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=2800
> ...


 Forse si preferisce un rispettoso silenzio?
Forse si può pensare che il caso sia privato e utilizzarlo per una questione di principio (rivendicando il diritto a morire o portando bottigliette d'acqua in duomo) sia irrispettoso?
Poi si può discutere del testamento biologico in linea generale ...se ci si sente competenti in merito.


----------



## Mari' (17 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse si preferisce un rispettoso silenzio?
> Forse si può pensare che il caso sia privato e utilizzarlo per una questione di principio (rivendicando il diritto a morire o portando bottigliette d'acqua in duomo) sia irrispettoso?
> * Poi si può discutere del testamento biologico in linea generale ...se ci si sente competenti in merito*.


Non interessa manco questo, me ne sono accorta l'anno scorso quando l'ho postato ... si sa quali argomenti interessano principalmente qua dentro  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  senza polemica alcuna sia chiaro.


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Vi confesso che penso il silenzio sia la miglior cosa...!


Perchè il silenzio? Perchè certi argomenti devono restare tabù? Non capisco... Comunque io sono per la libertà di scelta. Quella ci deve essere.


----------



## Verena67 (18 Novembre 2008)

Non è questione di tabu', è rispetto.


----------



## soleluna80 (18 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Vi confesso che penso il silenzio sia la miglior cosa...!


 
non sono d'accordo. è una vorgogna che riguarda tutto lo stato italiano. no nsi può sempre tacere


----------



## soleluna80 (18 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non è questione di tabu', è rispetto.


 
io rispetto profondamente il dolore della famiglia ma non si può tacere


----------



## Old stellamarina (18 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> io rispetto profondamente il dolore della famiglia ma non si può tacere


Anche perchè è la famiglia a gridare a gran voce, chiede solo che venga rispettata una volontà della ragazza. 
E' indubbiamente un argomento delicatissimo, ma trovo che l'accanimento terapeutico sia la cosa più disumana e contro natura che c'e'.


----------



## soleluna80 (18 Novembre 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> Anche perchè è la famiglia a gridare a gran voce, chiede solo che venga rispettata una volontà della ragazza.
> E' indubbiamente un argomento delicatissimo, ma trovo che l'accanimento terapeutico sia la cosa più disumana e contro natura che c'e'.


 
perfettamente d'accordo. dev'essere una sofferenza immane vedere un tuo caro ridotto in quelle condizione ed essere consapevole che onn ha alcuna possibilità di miglioramento. e' una falsa pietà che va a braccetto con empietà


----------



## Iris (18 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Perchè il silenzio? Perchè certi argomenti devono restare tabù? Non capisco... Comunque io sono per la libertà di scelta. Quella ci deve essere.


 
Non perchè è tabù, ma perchè bisogna evitare che Eluana diventi lo stendardo di miserabili che ne fanno oggetto di scontro politico.
Che su Eluana si taccia.

In parlamento poi inizino i lavori per il cd testamento spirituale.

Ma In Italia è avvenuto il contrario. nessuna iniziativa normativa, tante ciance inutili, su di lei e su Welby. E' vergognoso.


----------



## tatitati (18 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> nn mi sembra di aver visto thread... cmq l'argomento finirà presto in scannatoio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
più che nella posizione di lei io non vorrei trovarmi in quella di suo padre.


----------



## Old ASTRA (18 Novembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non perchè è tabù, ma perchè bisogna evitare che Eluana diventi lo stendardo di miserabili che *ne fanno oggetto di scontro politico.*
> Che su Eluana si taccia.
> 
> In parlamento poi inizino i lavori per il cd testamento spirituale.
> ...


 
Quoto, se ne fregano della sofferenza altrui e pensano unicamente a fare propaganda politica utilizzando qualsiasi mezzo, è vergognoso!


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2008)

*Qualcosa si muove, guarda caso e' una donna*

Vi posto l'articolo del Corriere di oggi che parla di una suora "Suor Ilda" che accudisce i malati del don Orione:



*Genova La richiesta inoltrata ai superiori*

*Il convento vuole il testamento biologico «Non si può vivere come vegetali»*

*Suor Ildefonsa: ho visto tanta sofferenza, aspetto il permesso insieme con tre sorelle*


*





   Suor Ilda accudisce i malati del Don Orione (Pambianchi)   GENOVA* - *Suor Ildefonsa ha settantaquattro anni, ha preso il velo a diciassette* e da allora non ha mai smesso di dedicarsi agli altri, ai più sfortunati: per venticinque anni si è presa cura dei ricoverati del Don Orione, è vissuta a contatto della sofferenza più profonda. Ieri suor Ildefonsa, per tutti suor Ilda, ha ricevuto a Genova un premio come «donna fuori dal coro», e ha mantenuto fede al suo carattere. «Ho chiesto ai miei superiori — rivela — di poter fare il testamento biologico. È stata una richiesta verbale, non l'ho messo per scritto, sono in attesa». Rispetta l'obbedienza suor Ilda, e con serenità ripete «sono dentro alla Chiesa», ma con umiltà ha posto un problema: «Non voglio essere ridotta come un vegetale. Se questo fosse il mio destino vorrei che mi lasciassero andare via in pace, ho letto che anche Papa Giovanni Paolo II avrebbe detto, arrivato il suo momento, "lasciatemi andare"». «Questa richiesta non mi risulta », ha detto brevemente ieri sera il cardinale di Genova Angelo Bagnasco, «in ogni caso — ha aggiunto riferendosi al testamento biologico e al caso di Eluana Englaro di cui aveva appena parlato per ribadire le posizioni della Chiesa — non credo che si tratterebbe di una richiesta in questa prospettiva». Suor Ilda non è la sola, nel suo ordine, ad aver riflettuto sulla fine della vita e a voler mettere per scritto le proprie volontà: «Siamo in quattro sorelle. Chiediamo se possiamo fare il testamento biologico per respingere ogni accanimento terapeutico». La decisione, come ha raccontato ieri Il Secolo XIX, è di poco tempo fa: «È successo questo — racconta suor Ilda —. Una sorella è stata male e si è accasciata a terra nel cortile, aveva avuto un ictus. È arrivata l'ambulanza ed è stata intubata subito, sul posto, e poi ricoverata al Galliera».         
*L'ospedale Galliera di Genova è di una Fondazione presieduta per statuto dal vescovo della città, oggi monsignor Bagnasco.* «La sorella è rimasta intubata, attaccata alle macchine quasi tre mesi», continua suor Ilda, «e io ho sofferto tanto vedendola in quello stato. Poi una notte mi hanno chiamato, aveva un febbrone ed è finita. Io ho pensato: non voglio essere attaccata alle macchine, non voglio che la fine sia così. Perché prolungare la sofferenza per sé e per gli altri?». Ha visto tante sofferenze, suor Ilda, ha accompagnato molte persone nell'ultimo viaggio, e parla con grande sincerità: «Ho perso da poco il mio unico fratello. L'ho assistito in ospedale e insieme abbiamo detto tante volte il rosario. Soffriva e mi confidava: sono stanco, basta. Ho pregato perché il Signore aprisse le sue braccia e lo accogliesse a sé. Si dice che gli ultimi giorni di sofferenza possono avvicinare a Dio ed essere una benedizione, ma io non so se portano veramente alla salvezza o alla dannazione. Anche la scienza, la medicina, possono sbagliare. È meglio che la Provvidenza faccia il suo corso ». Questa piccola suora dal carattere intrepido ha fiducia nella Chiesa: «È in cammino, come tutti noi, nel buio e con sprazzi di luce: ma la luce arriva sempre. C'è bisogno di tempo. Sono stata fra le prime a fare atto notarile per poter donare gli organi, ora, per il testamento biologico aspetterò ». Suor Ildefonsa, vuole chiarire il suo pensiero: «Io credo fermamente nella vita. Fin dal primo istante del concepimento. Ho accudito al Don Orione bambini senza alcuna facoltà mentale, senza arti, a volte qualche visitatore diceva: ma a chi serve una vita così? Io rispondevo: serve a te, perché tu ti possa chiedere che cosa sai fare per loro».


 Erika Dellacasa
Corriere 18/ii/08

***​
Per me questa donna piu' che una semplice suora, e' Suor Coraggio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  con l'aria che tira in Vaticano riguardo la questione del testamento biologico merita tutta la nostra solidarieta'.


----------



## soleluna80 (18 Novembre 2008)

Per me questa donna piu' che una semplice suora, e' Suor Coraggio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  con l'aria che tira in Vaticano riguardo la questione del testamento biologico merita tutta la nostra solidarieta'.[/quote]



eppure a me sembra così chiaro..... Dio ci ama, questo ci hanno sempre insegnato, e chi ama no ndesidera vedere suo figlio come un vegetale attaccato ad una macchina


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Per me questa donna piu' che una semplice suora, e' Suor Coraggio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

eppure a me sembra così chiaro..... Dio ci ama, questo ci hanno sempre insegnato, e chi ama no ndesidera vedere suo figlio come un vegetale attaccato ad una macchina[/quote]

La questione riguarda Tutti noi, non era in riferimento alla questione Eluana.


----------



## soleluna80 (18 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> eppure a me sembra così chiaro..... Dio ci ama, questo ci hanno sempre insegnato, e chi ama no ndesidera vedere suo figlio come un vegetale attaccato ad una macchina


La questione riguarda Tutti noi, non era in riferimento alla questione Eluana.[/quote]



sì, avevo capito anche il mio discorso riguarda tutti.


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non perchè è tabù, ma perchè bisogna evitare che Eluana diventi lo stendardo di miserabili che ne fanno *oggetto di scontro politico.*
> Che su Eluana si taccia.
> 
> In parlamento poi inizino i lavori per il cd testamento spirituale.
> ...


Tutto diventa oggetto di scontro politico in questo paese. Sono nauseata.


----------



## Old fay (18 Novembre 2008)

Non possiamo lasciare che il destino, pur supportato dalla tecnologia, faccia il suo corso naturale? Lo sapete che è un miracolo sopravvivere in una terapia intensiva per così tanti anni? Porca miseria...


----------



## soleluna80 (18 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Non possiamo lasciare che il destino, pur supportato dalla tecnologia, faccia il suo corso naturale? Lo sapete che è un miracolo sopravvivere in una terapia intensiva per così tanti anni? Porca miseria...


bisognerebbe poter chiedere a lei se lo reputa un miracolo o una tortura...


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Novembre 2008)

Quello che ho trovato particolarmente disgustoso è stato l'invito* di un **cardinale** e *arcivescovo cattolicoitaliano* ,Angelo Bagnasco, su rai uno*, che durante il telegiornale che ha chiesto di rispettare* i sentimenti* di questa ragazza.


mi ha scioccato la disonestà intellettuale di costui.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Novembre 2008)

Se mi dovessi trovare nella sua situazione, non vorrei che mi si facesse morire di fame e sete. Se morire significa aggiungere sofferenza all'incapacità di svegliarsi, è meglio lasciar perdere.

Ma in questi casi sono favorevole all'eutanasia tramite iniezione letale. Esistono tanti veleni efficientissimi che compiono questo atto nel giro di qualche minuto, e con una preventiva overdose di morfina o eroina si fa sì che il paziente passa nell'altro mondo senza accorgersi più di tanto. Perché sono convinto che un minimo di consapevolezza rimane sempre.


----------



## Old giobbe (18 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Quello che ho trovato particolarmente disgustoso è stato l'invito* di un **cardinale** e *arcivescovo cattolicoitaliano* ,Angelo Bagnasco, su rai uno*, che durante il telegiornale che ha chiesto di rispettare* i sentimenti* di questa ragazza.
> 
> 
> mi ha scioccato la disonestà intellettuale di costui.



Non ho visto questa intervista, ma ho letto in internet le dichiarazioni di Bagnasco sul caso Eluana. Non ci ho visto assolutamente nulla di disonesto, condivido tutto.


----------



## Old fay (19 Novembre 2008)

E noi che ne sappiamo che la ragazza volesse realmente morire, questo lo dice il padre. Sapete come muoiono i bimbi fatti nascere al 5 mese perchè down o portatori di altre gravi patolgie? Non sempre nascono morti, nascono da un parto indotto, ancora respirano, quello stesso respiro che fa un prematuro che nasce di sua sponte, e che viene subito intubato per cercare di farlo sopravvivere. Loro invece vengono lasciati su di un tavolo di una sala operatoria in attesa di morire...Quoto Arthur in pieno, nella prima parte.


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2008)

Dal "Il Vangelo secondo Matteo" di Pier Paolo Pasolini.

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=_5ZQXJNH8q4


La "Compassione" questa strana sconosciuta, dov'e' finita, chi l'ha vista?


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> E noi che ne sappiamo che la ragazza volesse realmente morire, questo lo dice il padre. Sapete come muoiono i bimbi fatti nascere al 5 mese perchè down o portatori di altre gravi patolgie? Non sempre nascono morti, nascono da un parto indotto, ancora respirano, quello stesso respiro che fa un prematuro che nasce di sua sponte, e che viene subito intubato per cercare di farlo sopravvivere. Loro invece vengono lasciati su di un tavolo di una sala operatoria in attesa di morire...Quoto Arthur in pieno, nella prima parte.


 
è atroce quanto racconti, non lo sapevo. ma allo stesso tempo io credo che un padre non voglia la morte di sua figlia, a meno che non si accorga che la non vita che sta conducendo non sia peggio


----------

